# Cits ... >  Iesaaceejiem

## Nauris

Sveiki.. taa kaa nav iznaacis njemties ar mikrochipu programmeeshanu, tad ir pilniigi melna bilde shajaa sakaraa.. varbuut kaads var 3 teikumos ieskiceet kodeeshanas ideju?
1) vajadziigs programmators? (it kaa K8076 esot labs iesaaceejiem)
2) vajadziiga mikrene, kuru caur programmatoru, ar kompi ieprogrammee.. so?
un kaa peec tam darbiiba notiek? mikreni ielodee sheemaa.. un vinja pilda ieprogrammeetaas darbiibas? kaadi signaali tiek doti ieejaas/no izejaam? straava? 
un tad veel.. vai buutu sarezhgjiiti izveidot mikreni, ar kuras paliidziibu vareetu veikt 4 veidu darbiibas (piem.: padot straavu pa vadu: a) Nr.1; b) 2; c) 1 un 2; d) 1 un 2, un 3)?!

Sorry, par blondajiem jautaajumiem..  :: 
Paldies

----------


## Delfins

Tavu aprakstīto piemēru var veikt ar visprastāko loģiku - skaitītājs un trigeris. (+ optoizolatori jau uz lielākām strāvām/spriegumiem)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Te ir bijusi jau daudzi topiki...

Macisanos sak ar to, ka izveles mikreni un sak lasit vinas pdfu. TAd var kaut ko aju programet asma un kad mikrene ir ieprogrameta, tad vinu ielik test circuita vai ari uz tas pasas programera plates izmegina!

Varu tev pardot sito par 20Ls salodetu. Vinam ir 4tras pogas un 6 lampinas. Iedosu lidzi ari picus paris (2vus  ::  :P). KAroce - tas ir tas, kas tev ir vajadzigs. Varesi programet mikreni un neatejot no kases ari parbaudit ar pogam un lampam, ka strada. Pats iemacijos tiesi ar sito!!



Vari man uzvanit. esmu no rigas. 26405758

Reinis

----------


## Nauris

izskataas normaali..  ::  pats neesmu no Riigas. bet kaut kad shajaa weekendaa domaaju tur paraadiities. kad naaks tuvaak, uzzvaniishu.

edit: ar kaadiem Piciem vajadzeetu saakt maaciities? 8? 14? 18?

----------


## marizo

Te "objekts", ar kuru es mācos programmēt:

----------


## Lemings

Kad es paskatījos cenas, man vispār nebija saprotams kēļ jālieto PIC, ja Atmega piedāvā par to pašu naudu daudz vai vairāk iespēju, vairāk taimerus, ADC, vairāk izeju, usart u.c. fīčas. Konkrēti PIC16F84 un Atmega16.

Tas tā beztēma   ::

----------


## janispu

> Kad es paskatījos cenas, man vispār nebija saprotams kēļ jālieto PIC, ja Atmega piedāvā par to pašu naudu daudz vai vairāk iespēju, vairāk taimerus, ADC, vairāk izeju, usart u.c. fīčas. Konkrēti PIC16F84 un Atmega16.
> 
> Tas tā beztēma


 Gaumes lieta. PICi parādījās tirgū agrāk. Es pievērsos Atmelai, jo tās arhitektūra ir ļoti līdzīga Z80, i8080 un ar pazīstamām lietām ir vieglāk strādāt.

----------


## Delfins

čips ir jāizvēlās atbilstoši darba uzdevumam, nevis cena/fīčas.

----------


## Epis

šeit vesels topiks kā dabūt pie dzīvības atmegu8 un uzlodēt programmeri 
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=541
tur ir vissa informācija kad vaidzīga lai to programmeri uzlodētu un ieprogrammētu un tas tev izmaksās pāris latus 
ap 2Ls atmega8 + pāris 74hc244 buferi+rezistori un Ltp porta kontakts  ::  zem 5Ls ierakstīsies mierīgi.
vari arī par 0.6Ls attiny11 paņemt vienīgi tur programmātoru vaig citu šitas neder, bet lētākais čips ar šito  var ieprogrammēt ir attiny12 (8Mhz) pa 1Ls bet pa 1.3Ls var jau attiny2313 (20Mhz-20Mips!)  Argusā tirgojās tākā cenas ir zemas +liela jauda ir liela.

tādu uzdevumu jau var veikt jebkurš 8 bit procis !! bet vieglāk kodēt asmā būs uz AVR nekā uz Pica! dēļ tiem reģistriem kas AVR ir 32 bet Picam tikai 1 , lūk tā. (avr ir tīrāks saprotamāks asms nekā PIc16,18 + lielāka kodu saderība starp modeļiem)

Z80 ir arī vaigie labie it sevišķi jaunie Encore priekš motoru kontroller tiem ir ātrs ADC konvertieris  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Te "objekts", ar kuru es mācos programmēt:


 Marizo, varētu lūdzu atsūtīt šitā projekta shēmu un zīmējumu (izskatās ka Layout taisīta, tad .lay formātā)? Būšu loti pateicīgs. Mans e-pasts mailto:guntismaster@inbox.lv  .

----------


## Vinchi

Priekš eksperimentiem iesaku izmanto mācību plati SD24N


Jo eksperimentējot ar mikrokontrolieriem bieži sanāk mainīt kvarcu uz citu frekvenci, kondiķus kvarcam. Un ātri var pielikt jebkuru mikreni pie MCU, nevajag sildīt lodāmuru  :: 
Var pat uzreiz uz testa plates blakus uKontrolieriem uztaisīt programmatoru  ::

----------

